# splitting ax for wife



## jeffman3 (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife has decided she wants to help out with the wood splitting! She wants to build upper body strength, but thinks my 8# maul is to heavy. I know there are lighter weight options out there. 
(have thought about it for myself as well.) What are your experiences and suggestions. We burn a mix of cottonwood and elm. (It's what is available and free) The cottonwood is great for getting things going, and the elm is wonderful for letting the Tribute flex out, if you catch my meaning.(This is more stove then people give it credit!) My wife hasn't tried the elm yet, I have some trouble with it, so she doesn't want to try it yet.


----------



## Sandor (Jan 13, 2008)

This Fiskars is a nice unit. A bit over 4 lbs and manageable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SD7B/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## northwinds (Jan 13, 2008)

I was going to suggest that you post your barter offer on yahoo personals, but I see now that it's not 
a barter.  I don't have any suggestions, but I think it's great that your wife wants to help with the 
splitting.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 13, 2008)

I dunno... it might not be that bad of a trade.

-SF


----------



## nshif (Jan 13, 2008)

Perhaps one of the small electrics? still good exercise without the risk of rotar cuff or back injury.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 13, 2008)

I wouldn't trade her for the world! Any woman that can shoot her own deer, field dress it, drag it back to the vehicle, butcher the deer, help cut the wood, split the rounds into firewood, cook the animal, and when it is all done, be the most beautiful thing the gods ever created, is DEFINITELY not going to be traded, anywhere, anytime, for anything, period!


----------



## Sandor (Jan 13, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trade her for the world! Any woman that can shoot her own deer, field dress it, drag it back to the vehicle, butcher the deer, help cut the wood, split the rounds into firewood, cook the animal, and when it is all done, be the most beautiful thing the gods ever created, is DEFINITELY not going to be traded, anywhere, anytime, for anything, period!



Whoa Jeffman! She's lucky to have YOU. Pat yourself on the back and make her some venison jerky.


----------



## ctlovell (Jan 14, 2008)

Take a look at the Snow and Nealley axes and hatchets.  USA made (Maine) for over 100 years and top quality!!

http://www.snowandnealley.com/


----------



## ctlovell (Jan 14, 2008)

I just looked at www.snowandnealley.com and saw the 3lb mini maul #952S.  Looks perfect for small splitting jobs.


----------



## Gene K. (Jan 14, 2008)

Use the Fiskar's splitting axe. It splits extremely well yet only weighs 4 lbs. Also, remind her to NOT try to aim for the center of the log, especially if it's large. Just have her work slats form the edges and spiral in.

I've been using my Fiskar's splitting axe for years and still love it.



			
				jeffman3 said:
			
		

> My wife has decided she wants to help out with the wood splitting! She wants to build upper body strength, but thinks my 8# maul is to heavy. I know there are lighter weight options out there.
> (have thought about it for myself as well.) What are your experiences and suggestions. We burn a mix of cottonwood and elm. (It's what is available and free) The cottonwood is great for getting things going, and the elm is wonderful for letting the Tribute flex out, if you catch my meaning.(This is more stove then people give it credit!) My wife hasn't tried the elm yet, I have some trouble with it, so she doesn't want to try it yet.


----------



## Willhound (Jan 14, 2008)

[quote author="jeffman3" date="1200284292"]I wouldn't trade her for the world! Any woman that can shoot her own deer, field dress it, drag it back to the vehicle, butcher the deer, help cut the wood, split the rounds into firewood, cook the animal, and when it is all done, be the most beautiful thing the gods ever created, is DEFINITELY not going to be traded, anywhere, anytime, for anything, period![/quote

WHOA! - could you get her to talk to MY wife?


----------



## jpl1nh (Jan 14, 2008)

Your a lucky man and it sounds like your wife is a lucky woman.  This is the splitting maul I use.  I'm a pretty strong guy but it works so well that it's all I use though I do use a wedge and sledge to bust open stuff over about 15" or just really tough gnarly stuff.  http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=147592-302-1156000&lpage=none


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually I use a 6lb maul.  Perfect, and I weigh 200lbs, gives more shock and awe rather than trying to just bludgeon the wood to death.  It seems to allow for more striking power(without the effort).  However, if ya find her measuring your neck  Just kidding, think you will both be happy with the 6 pounder.


----------



## tutu_sue (Jan 14, 2008)

Ames Super Splitter is what I use


----------



## Jefflee1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeffman
Some very good suggestion's here ,Fiskars, Snow and Nealley, another one you might look at is the Stihl pa50 splitting axe. http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/axes.html. 4.4lb head...
Oh buy the way, does your wife have any sisters ??? Just a thought.

Jeff


----------



## jkommer (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if this thing works or not but it seems easy enough.  
www.firewood-splitter.com


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, and suggestions! We will check them out. She actually said tonight that she wants to use the 8 pound for awhile and see if she can work into it. I think it's to heavy for her, as it is borderline for me, but I will let her steer this decision I guess. My only concern really is that it is allot of force behind a sharp edge, and if not in control, can be very dangerous! I would think that a lighter tool would be easier to control. Does that sound right to you? My wife is a very capable woman, but I don't want her to get hurt! She is very conscious of the danger, and very safe in her actions, and approach to this. I think I am going to try to steer her to a lighter alternative. (for her and me) 

Sorry guys, no sisters, she is one of a kind! 

I feel I am a very lucky man indeed!


----------



## colsmith (Jan 14, 2008)

Since all women are not the same, it would be helpful if you said how big your wife is, what kind of shape, age, etc.  I use an 8 lb. maul myself, but I am kind of an Amazon woman.  I do kind of have to work up to it.  I don't mean I ever use anything smaller (sometimes I go with the 12 lb. although not lately) but that for a while I started with the maul over my head as the furthest back part of the swing.  Now that I am 'in the mode' again with sufficient splitting this season, I can swing it behind me, with good control, which gets more momentum going for the splitting.  I gave up my health club membership last year in favor of the schlepping and splitting wood workout.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Some Like It Hot said:
			
		

> Since all women are not the same, it would be helpful if you said how big your wife is, what kind of shape, age, etc.



My wife is probably about 5' 10" or so and of heavier build,( read... real woman! not runway model, sick looking, bony woman.) early thirties. She doesn't have the upper body strength she wants to have, so she decided to try the splitting instead of the health club thing. She starts with the Maul over her head, a bit back, and when balanced and steady swings through. She is as safe as one can be while swinging an 8 lb maul, but I know she doesn't have the strength yet to really control the maul like I can. ( And I could use some help there too, but I am getting better  ) I am 5' 7" and 190 lb. or so. Solid, but not "buff", if you catch my meaning. We are both learning together so to speak.


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeff:

In all seriousness, you and your wife do make sure that you place the wood you are going to split so that if you inadvertantly miss, or get a glance, that the maul will carry-on-thru, between your legs instead of hitting one of them.  IE- never ,never line up a strike, in direct  line with one of your legs.  Always,always, so that if you miss, the maul will come back between your legs. Get it???  Not being a smart ass, I learned this the hard way when I was much younger.  Always split with your legs as far apart as you are comfortable with.  Again, if the maul, happens to come right back at you it will go between your legs instead of hitting one of them.  The eight pounder is too heavy for her, get the 6 pounder, and soon.!!


----------



## Girl (Jan 14, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trade her for the world! Any woman that can shoot her own deer, field dress it, drag it back to the vehicle, butcher the deer, help cut the wood, split the rounds into firewood, cook the animal, and when it is all done, be the most beautiful thing the gods ever created, is DEFINITELY not going to be traded, anywhere, anytime, for anything, period!



I can't resist...

That is beautiful, I hope you say this to her too.

You are both lucky


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm a strong guy and I use a 6 pound maul it splits well so if the 8 pounder is little much give a 6 pounder a try I can swing it all day long the one I have is very narrow on the blade then about 1/3-1/2 way up it ramps out very quickly and works pretty good I see they sell it at my walmart now.


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2008)

why dont you try a 3lb hammer and some splitting wedges (mauls)..


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Girl said:
			
		

> jeffman3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do say this to her, and it is the truth! Thank you, I am a very lucky man!


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 14, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Jeff:
> 
> In all seriousness, you and your wife do make sure that you place the wood you are going to split so that if you inadvertantly miss, or get a glance, that the maul will carry-on-thru, between your legs instead of hitting one of them. IE- never ,never line up a strike, in direct line with one of your legs. Always,always, so that if you miss, the maul will come back between your legs. Get it??? Not being a smart ass, I learned this the hard way when I was much younger. Always split with your legs as far apart as you are comfortable with. Again, if the maul, happens to come right back at you it will go between your legs instead of hitting one of them. The eight pounder is too heavy for her, get the 6 pounder, and soon.!!



Thank you sonny,
I agree with you and as soon as the 'Mart gets some back in, I will look at what they have to offer. I know they carry some, but the pegs that they hang on were empty last time I looked. They had a splitting ax type that has, for lack of a better term, wings on the side of the blade to drive the wood apart. I don't know the manufacturer, but I will look at them, along with some of the other suggestions here. Money is tight right now, and some of the suggestions I have looked at are way more then I can spend right now. I would love to get a high end, hand made, splitter, but if you can't aford it, it won't help. 

We are very careful, and one way or another a lighter splitter is probably in the near future, for both of us.


----------



## marshrat (Jan 14, 2008)

how about a 3 lb axe with  the edge dulled and for the elm you will eventually want a couple wedges and say a 6 lb sledge which is a unisex size.  :cheese:


----------



## Henz (Jan 14, 2008)

truthfully, a log splitter..she will get penty of upper body strength by lifting rounds up onto it


----------



## Nofossil (Jan 14, 2008)

The Fiskars can't be beat as long as she's not over about 5'6" - the handle is really short. Fits my 5'2" model perfectly. While you're at it, get her the Fiskars cutting axe as well. Very nice, same 28" handle as the splitting axe.


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 15, 2008)

If I remember right the 6 pounder I got was @ $25 at wally world and has fiberglass handle.


----------



## denn (Jan 15, 2008)

MONSTER MAUL  ;-)


----------



## stonehousemike (Jan 19, 2008)

I know this is an expensive option, especially since the dollar has taken such a beating against the Euro,  but I love this thing.

Splitting Axe (20") by Gransfors Bruk $110.95 
391-0441 










The Splitting Axe by Gransfors Bruik has been hand forged in Sweden from the finest steel and then carefully hardened and tempered to Rockwell 57 for the best combination and hardness and toughness. The Splitting Axe is designed for splitting apart chunks of wood, "rounds". Upon impact the wedge shaped axe head powers apart the grain of the wood. Relative to a Splitting Maul, the Splitting Axe's head is slightly lighter and the poll is not designed for pounding on a splitting wedge. The head weighs 2 lbs and has a 2 1/2" wide face. 

Relative to a large splitting axe, the main benefit of this smaller version is that it can be handled with one hand. The 20" long hickory handle has circular grooves at the grip to prevent slippage. Also, a steel collar near the head protects the handle for those rare times when you miss the target. The axe comes with a split grain leather sheath to protect the edge when not in use. Expertly forged in Sweden.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually looked at that! I would love to get that for her, (and me), but it just isn't in the budget. :down: That will be a maybe someday thing I guess. Bummer I would soooooo love to have a hand made, best quality you can get, tool. Unfortunately my budget says the 'Mart is the top end right now. Thanks for the Gransfors idea! I agree that would be really nice!


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Update, the splitting ax just got bumped way up the priority list! I split the handle of the 8 pound maul working on large Elm rounds tonight! My wife took some of those big 18 inch rounds and turned them into wonderful splits for the Tribute, before I broke my tool! :ahhh: She was doing very well, taking her time, and hitting the same dent in the top of the round till it finally gave way. It took me on average about three whacks to get one to go the first time, so it probably took her on average of four to five. I am so proud of her! I plan on picking up a lighter splitting ax some time this week. I may need to replace the heavier 8 pound as well, but we will try the lighter one first. (18" elm rounds are tough! :bug: )


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2008)

Elm is so much fun! Get a new handle for the maul and pick up some wedges while you're at it? 

Frankly the only way I'd split a batch of elm is with a power splitter. Maybe it would be easier just to rent one for a day to get the job done?


----------



## dsil (Jan 20, 2008)

When you do split her, make sure they are small pieces enough to fit in the hole with nothing sticking out. Then comes the cement.... Oh, wait, I mis-read. My bad. I thought you said AXE FOR SPLITTING WIFE :gulp:


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 20, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Elm is so much fun! Get a new handle for the maul and pick up some wedges while you're at it?
> 
> Frankly the only way I'd split a batch of elm is with a power splitter. Maybe it would be easier just to rent one for a day to get the job done?



It really wasn't all that bad. Work...... for sure, but not that bad. I probably will get a new handle for it, if the splitting ax just won't do the job, but the splitting ax for sure. I only had to use the wedge on one, probably two by the time I get that nasty looking one tackled, but that will have to wait till I can get a new tool, and probably a handle. My wife said she feels so *powerful* :ahhh: when that big old round finally gives way and falls in two pieces on the ground! then splitting up the halves is allot easier, and they don't just split in half they go flying! She really did a good job! :cheese: I was very proud of her! The maul started to get heavy for her, and her aim started to wander a bit, (a few glances off the side of the split she was working on), so we decided that I should finish off the rest of this load. 'Till then we were going round for round. (I picked the straighter grained ones for her, I took the ones that looked like they would be a problem.) The splitting is mostly done for this load, but there are many more to come, see my other post "wood score" (I don't know how to add the thread link)


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is the Gransfors Bruks splitting maul really worth five times the money? I'm not being sarcastic I really want to know, I am considering dropping the money and getting one, but wow that's allot of money for a maul, when I can go to the 'Mart and get one for 20-25 bucks.


----------



## swestall (Jan 21, 2008)

FOR SINGLE GUYS: we could just reverse this post....


Wife wanted for Splitting Maul.............


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, so what would possess anyone to teach their wife how to use a sharp object?? :ahhh:


----------



## swestall (Jan 21, 2008)

Trust and exhaustion or just plain lazziness..


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 22, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Ok, so what would possess anyone to teach their wife how to use a sharp object?? :ahhh:



She wanted to learn, so if she had to do it, she could. It is that simple, and she wanted to build some upper body strength. Lets see, pay for the gym, or save on the heating bill, and split wood. Same results, very different expendeture of money! 


The truth is I do trust her absolutely swestall. I trust her with a hell of allot more important things then running a splitting maul! I choose to take your comment as lighthearted jabbing, not an insult. I am far from lazy!


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 22, 2008)

When I use to burn would might wife would split wood like an amazon, I could never quite figure out where this amazing strenght came from. She is only a half pint.
 After switching to gas we traced her family tree and to my surprise we found out that Lizy Borden was her Great Grandma.
 This is SCARY  Glad I switched to Propane; Maybee!
John


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 22, 2008)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Ok, so what would possess anyone to teach their wife how to use a sharp object?? :ahhh:



 I believe its called Equal Rights Ammendment,(ERA).
John


----------



## fugazi42 (Jan 22, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> Is the Gransfors Bruks splitting maul really worth five times the money? I'm not being sarcastic I really want to know, I am considering dropping the money and getting one, but wow that's allot of money for a maul, when I can go to the 'Mart and get one for 20-25 bucks.



I use the Gransfors splitting maul for splitting rounds and the small splitting axe for splitting kindling and large splits into smaller pieces. Both are excellent tools. 

I've spent a lot of time with the Gransfors maul- in the last few years I've split probably 10 cords with it. I mainly split birch, oak, maple, ash, and hickory with some softwoods mixed in as well.  It has become a favorite tool of mine. I've never used another maul, so I have little to compare it to, but it has never failed me, and the relatively light weight makes it easy to work for long periods of time with it. The edge retention is amazing- I usually sharpen it once per season. 

It's well worth the price, IMHO.

Josh in CT


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 23, 2008)

Seriously,if you got a wife that wants to try and help you split firewood, you gotta keeper there. I think thats really great.
 It shows a family that works hard together for the same causes. To save money on your heating bills and keep warm.
 This also allows for some quality time.
 Find her something her size.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Seriously,if you got a wife that wants to try and help you split firewood, you gotta keeper there. I think that's really great.
> It shows a family that works hard together for the same causes. To save money on your heating bills and keep warm.
> This also allows for some quality time.
> Find her something her size.



You hit it right on the head! I need to find something quick, I broke the handle on my 8# 'Mart maul. True Temper was the brand. I thought about re-handling it, but for another 4 dollar's I could buy a new one! (yea it was that cheap!) I will find something. I am looking for something in the 6 pound range for a Maul or a lighter splitting ax. I don't know if the lighter splitting ax will handle the bigger elm rounds though. I will be cutting and burning elm for the foreseeable future. (got me a honey hole!!) See my other post "wood score!" So I need a tool that will handle the tough stuff, but something she can manage. I am starting to think that we need his and hers splitting tools?  She is wonderful and really did a great job splitting down the last load with me. I look forward to doing allot more of that with her and the kids! They are in charge of stick patrol! we send them to find and break up branches and small diameter sticks and fill tubs for kindling.  They think it's kind of boring but it saves me splitting down usable splits,and gives them something to do and be productive and helpful while I am running the saw and Jess is loading the truck!


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 23, 2008)

Splitting Mall; Ten to twenty Dollars.
Family Working Together ; Priceless.
Enjoy,
John


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fugazi42 said:
			
		

> jeffman3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Josh,

I will see if I can talk my wife into the better tool! She wants me to get the cheap one from the 'Mart again, and truthfully I can't afford to spend the money right now, even for the cheap one, but a buy it once, buy it for life, thing is tempting. I will just have to see if I can talk her into it, and what kind of overtime I can get at work.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Splitting Mall; Ten to twenty Dollars.
> Family Working Together ; Priceless.
> Enjoy,
> John



yup I agree totally! Family working together is rare and wonderful thing these days. :coolsmirk:


----------



## colsmith (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think you need a megabucks maul.  Might be nice, but if money is an issue why do that?  I would recommend that you just get a new handle for your maul.  Sure seems silly to spend almost as much as for the maul, but why not save a few bucks and fix the one you have.  I was splitting today with our plastic/fiberglass handled maul, really prefer our wooden handled one which is falling apart.  So I wanted to say be sure and get a wooden handle.  They break over time but are so much less strain on your hands/arms.

I despise Walmart so would implore everyone not to shop there ever, but that is up to you.  Another thing I would advise is have your wife read up on splitting techniques.  Sounds funny, but I learned to split wood from reading about it online.   I use the two hands apart and sliding the one down the handle to the other method while raising the maul.  Works really well.  Also use a short chopping block, any fat, fairly level round will do.  Read
http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/1980-11-01/The-Time-Honored-Art-of-Splitting-Wood.aspx

Also, I am sure the person who said to keep your legs apart to avoid injury means well, and perhaps hit their foot at some point, but standing funny while splitting wood seems like it wouldn't help your swing or aim.  If you are aiming at a chopping block, the maul comes down quite a ways from where your feet and legs are.    Be sure you both have eye protection, and steel toed shoes are nice, too.  Not that I think you will hit your foot with the maul, but the wood tends to tall on your feet sometimes.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Update! 

We bought a 6 lb. maul today at the lumber yard! Roughneck with a fiberglass handle. My wife loves it, and so do I, so far. We are sooooo.... much more accurate with it then the 8 lb, and What we lose in carry through we pick up in velocity of the swing. My wife actually said after splitting all the elm left to split from the last load " what do we have left" I told her that we had some cottonwood left on the porch, and was told " Oh come on... that ain't no challenge!" (The cottonwood we have is dry and straight grain. It splits very easily!) I was informed that we will be making another trip to cut elm this weekend so she can split it! 

By the Gods....... I love this woman!!


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new maul and glad to here you both like it.
If I remember right it has been a while since any kind of math class but, in an energy equation weight was a multiplier of 2 and velocity was a multiplier of 6. 
Anyway the 6 pounder is also easier swing for extended periods of time.


----------



## jeffman3 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do believe that a Gransfors Bruk maul is somewhere in my future, but we just couldn't put the scratch together right now, ;-) and we needed something to use, for now! I believe this tool will carry us for a while. The six pound weight is good for us, and I just don't see the need, for now anyway, for a heavier tool. Time, and toil, will tell. I am curious to see how it holds an edge.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 28, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new maul and glad to here you both like it.
> If I remember right it has been a while since any kind of math class but, in an energy equation weight was a multiplier of 2 and velocity was a multiplier of 6.
> Anyway the 6 pounder is also easier swing for extended periods of time.



Not quite, there are two factors to consider...  Kinetic energy, or how much energy is in the moving mass, or momentum, which represents the Newtonian Physics tendency of an object in motion to remain in motion, is a direct multiplier, velocity is a square function - Ke=MV^2.  Thus in theory doubling the mass while keeping the velocity the same would double the energy, but doubling the velocity of the same mass would square it. - or alternatively you will get more energy out of a small fast moving maul than you would from a big slow moving one.

However momentum is Mass times Velocity, (MV) and thus increasing velocity while decreasing mass will keep the same momentum - a slow moving golf ball will have more momentum than a fast moving ping-pong ball.

You also start running into the limitations of human physiology, as in just how fast can you swing something, regardless of weight.

This leads to the two extremes of splitting tools - the extremely fast moving featherweight axe that appears to rely on kinetic energy, vs. the super heavy "Monster Maul" that moves slower but has a lot more momentum and isn't about to let some puny log slow it down...  The question is which factor matters more?

I tend towards the heavy Monster Maul momentum school of thought, being of the opinion that the momentum of the maul head will carry it into the wood, and wedge it apart before the head stops.  However I've watched people do the light weight approach, and it does work...  It's a tradeoff as to which is more work - Its more work to lift the monster maul, but the downswing is mostly gravity powered.  The light axe is easier to lift, but one then needs to muscle it all the way down to make it move fast enough to split.

My girlfriend's parents are both Oxford physics Ph.D.s, and we have a few other friends that are physicists, and this has been an interesting topic of discussion - with no definite conclusion either way.  (Though one suggested it might make an interesting thesis topic...)

Gooserider


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 29, 2008)

"This leads to the two extremes of splitting tools - the extremely fast moving featherweight axe that appears to rely on kinetic energy, vs. the super heavy “Monster Maul” that moves slower but has a lot more momentum and isn’t about to let some puny log slow it down… The question is which factor matters more?" (by Gooserider) 

My vote is for the one that won't kill me I can still swing a 6 pounder a lot longer and with a lot less back pain than a 16 pounder. just my uneducated $0.02 lol


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 29, 2008)

Agreed, but I reach the opposite conclusion - I find the monster less of a strain.

Gooserider


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 29, 2008)

I reckon that is why they make so many weights and styles of mauls. I digress I mostly use my splitter now only split some splits for kindling now with a maul and axe.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 2, 2008)

My wife didn't want to split either, so I asked the neighbor to come out into the woods and help. Now the wife never leaves my side.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/161815/


----------



## tuolumne (Feb 2, 2008)

You are courageous to learn how to split with Elm.  Elm heats up the splitter much more than the house!  Personally, I use 12 pound maul with hickory handle, or the indestructable 12 pounder with all steel handle...although I wish the handle were a few inches longer on the all steel version.  My wife tried a 6 pounder but it was still too heavy for her to control well.  She sticks to tending the fires.  As your technique improves, you will find that you can split much faster (except for the Elm) with a heavier maul.  It is faster than a hydraulic splitter, quieter, and good for body and soul.  Enjoy.


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 3, 2008)

tuolumne said:
			
		

> You are courageous to learn how to split with Elm. Elm heats up the splitter much more than the house!



The fact that we are splitting elm is matter of coincidence. My aunt and uncle have some ground loaded with dead elm, and I get to cut it up and burn it! :cheese: I will be burning elm untill I don't wish to burn anymore. There is also some cottonwood but not much. It mostly is all elm. Right now, we are working on one of three pits where these big elm trees were uprooted and piled up three years ago. (I need a log chain or two) Most (the vast majority) of it is still solid, while some of the smaller branches especially, are soft from rot. I am planning to cut and stack as much and as fast as I can, to get it out of the pits, to stop the waste of the free fuel for my stove! I hope to keep at least 6-10 cord up there, and another 3 here at my house. Then just keep the tops covered and keep it off the ground. 

In return for letting me cut the elm, I am helping my uncle by cutting out some small trees that are growing up around the foundations. and taking out small trees that he doesn't want. Everybody wins, and I don't buy heating oil.  

Really the elm isn't all that bad, once you get the knack for it. You just find a crack and whack it a few times and it pops apart pretty good. The 6 pound maul is just right! I can hit the exact same spot repeatedly! I never had that kind of control with the 8 pound tool. I have only had to use the wedge a couple of times on Y's in the branches,I say branches, but we are talking about 12 inch diameter branches! Maybe I don't think it is all that bad because I haven't split much else. I know that dry cottonwood splits with a quarter of the force, but there just aren't the BTU's in cottonwood. Works great in the grill though! :coolgrin:


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 4, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> Update!
> 
> We bought a 6 lb. maul today at the lumber yard! Roughneck with a fiberglass handle. My wife loves it, and so do I, so far.



Update for the update, 

Handle broke on this maul also! It wasn't abused, or trying to split with the handle,etc... the head just popped off, and split the fiberglass in the handle in the process! I may have to buy an other tool I guess. :smirk: If I do have to buy another tool, it won't be a cheap one. I am done with trying to save some money, and ending up buying it two and three times. I bought a cheaper chain saw, and ended up buying the Husky, I bought a cheap maul, broke it, bought a not as cheap maul, and broke it too. I want to buy a quality tool and be done with it! My check book says I am going to try to find a handle locally for the maul I have, the lumber yard didn't have any spare fiberglass handles, I will see if the wood handles will fit. as I really shouldn't spend the money for a third maul right now. Any ideas on how to get the epoxy out of the head? If not I guess I'll be shopping again.


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 4, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> jeffman3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if it was a recent purchase, I'd certainly consider taking the maul back to the place of purchase, and demanding a refund or replacement...  If that isn't on for whatever reason, then one method of removing the handle remnants that I've heard suggested on occasion is to toss the head in the stove for a whle - probably not reccomended with a cat stove (I'd take it outside and use a torch instead) but should be no problem with a non-cat.

Gooserider


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Goose. I got a new fiberglass handle and got it epoxied in. In 24 hours I will know if I am buying a new maul or not. I won't be using the fiberglass again after this. That was a gooy sticky mess and I really don't know if it is true or not. Epoxy everywhere! I will post when I have results from this little adventure. I never thought it would be such a big deal to re-handle a maul! Maybe it is allot easier with a wood handle.


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 4, 2008)

Well it has been a lot of years since I had to re-handle a maul, as my monster has a steel pipe handle, and my 8lb has a fiberglass handle (I don't like things that break) - but my recollection is that wooden handles are just as much of a PITA as they require a lot of time and effort to re-shape the end of the handle to fit into the eye of the head.  Different deal than using epoxy (which many people use on wooden handles as well, though there are "religious wars" about whether or not one should) but still a major headache.

IMHO it's a matter of time and energy usage, but I would be severely tempted to just buy a new maul if the price was within $5.00 or so of a new handle, just to avoid the hassle factor.

Gooserider


----------



## marky_mark896 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just bought a 6# today at my local hardware store.  It was a pain in the butt finding a store that even had a maul with a wooden handle.  I was all over Bowling Green today and everyone had only fiberglass handles, or the freakin' monster maul with the steel handle, and I didn't figure I'd want to swing that too many times.  I just went out and broke up a few of the bigger splits in my pile, and I gotta say, I love this small maul.  It was turning stuff into splinters and quick.  I think I could swing it all day and not get tired.  I love this forum.  Without you guys I'd still be trying to build my first fire in my stove :lol:.  I don't know how fire was discovered without the internet...


----------



## carpniels (Feb 6, 2008)

HI Jeffman,

This is what I did. I got the cheapy maul at Lowes and used it to split. In those months, I saved up enough cash so that I could reward myself with a nice and fancy maul when I had the cash. 

I ultimately got a Fiskars super splitter. Nice. There are others and fancier, but so far it works. I got cheap a 8# maul later and a sledgehammer and wedges too. 

I guess what I am trying to say is to get by with the cheap stuff and then reward yourself with the good gear once you make it to a certain point, savings, etc. I paid for it all with the savings from not buying fuel oil.

Thanks

CarpNiels


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well the epoxy holding the new fiberglass handle finally set up hard after 36 hours, but the head is a bit off of true. :red:  I don't know what will happen when I start splitting again. (6 inches of snow right now) I am afraid it will put a wicked twist on the wrists at impact, but I guess time will tell. I will get the job done one way or the other. I really hope this works, at least long enough to save up enough for a quality tool.


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 6, 2008)

marky_mark896 said:
			
		

> I just bought a 6# today at my local hardware store....I just went out and broke up a few of the bigger splits in my pile, and I gotta say, I love this small maul. It was turning stuff into splinters and quick. I think I could swing it all day and not get tired.....



I find that the 6# maul works great for us! It has enough to carry through the bigger stuff, but is light enough to swing for more then 15 minutes.  I have way more accuracy with it then the 8# tool I started with.


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 8, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> Well the epoxy holding the new fiberglass handle finally set up hard after 36 hours, but the head is a bit off of true. :red:  I don't know what will happen when I start splitting again. (6 inches of snow right now) I am afraid it will put a wicked twist on the wrists at impact, but I guess time will tell....



Well, I was right. As soon as the edge of the maul hit the wood, it laid over and put wicked twist on my wrist! I  used ice for the swelling, and Motrin for the pain. I don't think I really damaged anything, just hurts bad. I bought another maul, (same size) but a hickory handle, and a spare handle also. If I can drill out, and clean up the other head I will rehandle it, if not I have a spare handle. ;-)  

I hope this one holds up better, and if not, I have a spare handle to use.


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry to hear that jeff hope your wrist gets better soon.
Battle of the elm to be continued...


----------



## jeffman3 (Feb 8, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> sorry to hear that jeff hope your wrist gets better soon.
> Battle of the elm to be continued...



My wrist is better today, not 100% but well on the way, but wow it hurt that first day/evening.  The new tool works just as it should. (I took it out, and split one round, my wrist isn't ready for more then that yet, maybe Sun.) Elm is tough stuff, and the learning curve is steep, but if I can split elm by hand, then I can split anything The wood will not win! :lol: All will work out in the end. The biggest factor in all this is I haven't turned on the furnace since we got the stove. :coolsmile:


----------



## enviro max sucker (Feb 22, 2008)

The very best time to split your Elm is when it has been about 40 below for a couple of days and nites. Elm splits great when it is frozen solid.




			
				jeffman3 said:
			
		

> Update, the splitting ax just got bumped way up the priority list! I split the handle of the 8 pound maul working on large Elm rounds tonight! My wife took some of those big 18 inch rounds and turned them into wonderful splits for the Tribute, before I broke my tool! :ahhh: She was doing very well, taking her time, and hitting the same dent in the top of the round till it finally gave way. It took me on average about three whacks to get one to go the first time, so it probably took her on average of four to five. I am so proud of her! I plan on picking up a lighter splitting ax some time this week. I may need to replace the heavier 8 pound as well, but we will try the lighter one first. (18" elm rounds are tough! :bug: )


----------

